# Horses, tack, and riding - I need info!



## Filk (Feb 28, 2013)

Can anyone point me in the right direction. My main character is encountering horses and riding for the first time as he grew up in a city with little pasturage and few fields. I am suspicious of my writing concerning these horses and would like to read up on them (preferably medieval horseback riding). Thanks for your time!


----------



## Filk (Feb 28, 2013)

Also, I want to know about why one would call certain horses different names and the corresponding colors with those names and types. Wikipedia has some information, but I would prefer a specialized website or book I could reference.


----------



## CupofJoe (Mar 1, 2013)

For books - have a look at YA horse and pony care books. I have one written by the RSPCA that covers just about everything with nice big clear pictures. It is covers modern care and handling [and what can go wrong with Horses (so many things!)] and there is not much historical information but it has given me a place to start.
"RSPCA Complete Horse Care Manual"


----------



## SeverinR (Mar 1, 2013)

The SCA Equestrian attempt to recreate or give a look of "period" tack.
here is a site:
History of Horse Tack

She also has other articles that might help on the main page;

Ilaria's Home Page

Even in rural areas, depending on the period, horse ownership was very limited. They were very expensive to feed and care for.
So alot of people might not know anything about riding a horse.  Walking was common mode of transportation.

Horses were not called by breed but for the work they did.  The color of the work horse didn't matter to the owner, but they might have been called similar to todays color descriptions. Ie a Paint horse was just a colorful horse, not called a paint.


----------



## Kahle (Mar 1, 2013)

Also, depending on rank of the individual who owns the horse, they may not have had that much interaction with the care of the horse. Usually stables/inns were staffed by several hands who would feed, clean the stalls, and prepare the horses for the customers. This would go as well for larger estates as well. However, it was part of a squire's training to no only know, but maintain his lord's/knight's equipment, which included the tack. Therefore, a knight may not have a significant amount of direct interaction in his current station (depending on how connected and close to the animal he is), but at an early age he would have taken care of those duties. He would be familiar with each piece of the tack and its purpose.


----------

